#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: نشناختن تبدیل RS232 به USB در ویندوز 7 (مشکل حل شد)

## h.l.a

*با سلام خدمت دوستان . من یه مشکل دارم اینم اینه که بعد نصب نرم افزار  PL2303 جهت تبدیل RS232 به USB ولی کد10 میده و مثلث زرد رنگ که تو تصویر میبیند روی پورت میادچندین ورژن بالا و پایین و اونی که دوستان تو سایت اپ کردن تست کردم فایده نداشت . ویندوز7 64 بیت دوستانی کسی با این مشکل برخورد کرده.


*

----------

*amir42302000*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ramintkh*,*reza-r*,*saeed sky*,*saroveh*,*vafajoo*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## enzomartini

*کدوم تصویر ؟
*

----------

*amir42302000*,*reza-r*,*saeed sky*,*saroveh*,*vafajoo*

----------


## AMD

چیپش چیه باید درایورش رو پیدا کنی .
http://www.prolific.com.tw/UserFiles...0_20140925.zip

----------

*amir42302000*,*enzomartini*,*h.l.a*,*nekooee*,*saeed sky*,*saroveh*,*vafajoo*

----------


## h.l.a

درایور با خود سی دی که با کابل بود نصب کردم چند ورژن دیگه هم از اینترنت گرفتم فرقی نکرد

----------

*amir42302000*,*reza-r*,*saeed sky*,*saroveh*

----------


## h.l.a

*اول تشکر از دوستانی که وقت گذاشتن . ولی جای تاسف داره برای کسانی که درباره این موضوع میدانستن و حتی تو سایت مطلب زدن ولی هیچ راهنمایی نمیکنن کسایی که مشکل دارن و حتی من دیشب پیام خصوصی زدم حتی جواب هم نداد شخصیت کسانی که اینجور خودشون رو میگیرن کاشکی معلوم میشد در دنیای واقعی شما چه جایگاهی دارید و بقیه چه جایگاهی ادم خنده اش میگیره از کلمه متخصص . فقط باید تاسف خورد .* *در هر حال دوستانی که این مشکل بنده رو دارن درسایتهای انگلیسی مشکل رو پیدا کردم و با نصب این نرم افزار همه چیز اوکی میشه .*

----------

*AMD*,*aryamon*,*cybernova*,*enzomartini*,*Hamidllee*,*hewal*,*M.multii*,*meysamasgari*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*,*parviz407*,*ramintkh*,*saeed sky*,*saroveh*,*vafajoo*,*غفور*

----------


## enzomartini

> *اول تشکر از دوستانی که وقت گذاشتن . ولی جای تاسف داره برای کسانی که درباره این موضوع میدانستن و حتی تو سایت مطلب زدن ولی هیچ راهنمایی نمیکنن کسایی که مشکل دارن و حتی من دیشب پیام خصوصی زدم حتی جواب هم نداد شخصیت کسانی که اینجور خودشون رو میگیرن کاشکی معلوم میشد در دنیای واقعی شما چه جایگاهی دارید و بقیه چه جایگاهی ادم خنده اش میگیره از کلمه متخصص . فقط باید تاسف خورد .* *در هر حال دوستانی که این مشکل بنده رو دارن درسایتهای انگلیسی مشکل رو پیدا کردم و با نصب این نرم افزار همه چیز اوکی میشه .*


ای آقا...

----------

*AMD*,*h.l.a*,*hewal*,*saeed sky*,*saroveh*,*vafajoo*,*گیلا س*

----------


## enzomartini

دوست عزیز آیا این نرم افزار بدون نیاز به اینترنت درایور رو نصب میکنه؟  اگه نیاز به اینترنت داره سعی کن با نرم افزارهایی که درایور رو بک آپ میگیرن یه بک آپ با فرمت exe بگیری و نگه داری.. درنهایت اگه خواستی تو انجمن آپ کنی. 
موفق باشی

----------

*AMD*,*h.l.a*,*nekooee*,*saeed sky*,*saroveh*,*vafajoo*

----------


## h.l.a

> دوست عزیز آیا این نرم افزار بدون نیاز به اینترنت درایور رو نصب میکنه؟  اگه نیاز به اینترنت داره سعی کن با نرم افزارهایی که درایور رو بک آپ میگیرن یه بک آپ با فرمت exe بگیری و نگه داری.. درنهایت اگه خواستی تو انجمن آپ کنی. 
> موفق باشی


*در بعضی دستگاههای dvb-s2 متاسفانه وقتی روی بوت میمونن باید بدی حتما فلش شود و... لپ تاپ و ویندوز 7 هم مشکل رو بیشتر کرده بودن جهت استفاده از لودر چون بعضی لودرها فقط تو محیط ویندوز xp جواب میدادن که پورت سریال نداشتن و همچنین ناسازگاری ویندوز 7 هم مزید علت بود.  با تبدیل usb به rs232 تقریبا مشکل حل میشد که باز متاسفانه ویندوز 7 ناسازگار بود و پورت رو نمیشناخت . که بالا مشکل رو اول  توضیح دادم که بالاخره با این نرم افزار که اپلود کردم این مشکل حل شد و کاری به اینترنت نداره*

----------

*AMD*,*parviz407*,*ramintkh*,*saeed sky*

----------


## enzomartini

کلا ویندوز خیلی گیج میزنه... منم خیلی با ایکس پی واسه فلش با لودر مشکل داشتم که تو سون مشکلم حل شد.. حالا شما مشکل برعکس من بوده. هه. واقعا عجیبه

----------

*ramintkh*,*saeed sky*

----------


## AMD

مشکلی اصلی  این دوست گرامی  64 بیتی بودن ویندوز بوده که نیاز به درایور 64 بیتی داشتند .

----------

*enzomartini*,*parviz407*,*ramintkh*,*saeed sky*,*گیلا س*

----------


## giti system

با سلام و خسته نباشید به همه همکاران و دوستان

----------

*saeed sky*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Zhonos

> *اول تشکر از دوستانی که وقت گذاشتن . ولی جای تاسف داره برای کسانی که درباره این موضوع میدانستن و حتی تو سایت مطلب زدن ولی هیچ راهنمایی نمیکنن کسایی که مشکل دارن و حتی من دیشب پیام خصوصی زدم حتی جواب هم نداد شخصیت کسانی که اینجور خودشون رو میگیرن کاشکی معلوم میشد در دنیای واقعی شما چه جایگاهی دارید و بقیه چه جایگاهی ادم خنده اش میگیره از کلمه متخصص . فقط باید تاسف خورد .* *در هر حال دوستانی که این مشکل بنده رو دارن درسایتهای انگلیسی مشکل رو پیدا کردم و با نصب این نرم افزار همه چیز اوکی میشه .*



حالا شما انقدر کلاس گذاشتی ما فایلت رو دانلود کردیم نصب کردیم فرقی نکرد که  :نشناختن تبدیل RS232 به USB در ویندوز 7 (مشکل حل شد): ) بازم مشکل به جای خود باقی ست

----------


## nasimfun

من خودم اطلاعاتی ندارم و اتفاقا داشتم میخوندم تا یاد بگیرم ولی خب ممکنه کسی مطلبی نوشته باشه ولی الان تایپیک شما رو ندیده باشه که بخواد جواب بده

----------


## micromg

> *اول تشکر از دوستانی که وقت گذاشتن . ولی جای تاسف داره برای کسانی که درباره این موضوع میدانستن و حتی تو سایت مطلب زدن ولی هیچ راهنمایی نمیکنن کسایی که مشکل دارن و حتی من دیشب پیام خصوصی زدم حتی جواب هم نداد شخصیت کسانی که اینجور خودشون رو میگیرن کاشکی معلوم میشد در دنیای واقعی شما چه جایگاهی دارید و بقیه چه جایگاهی ادم خنده اش میگیره از کلمه متخصص . فقط باید تاسف خورد .* *در هر حال دوستانی که این مشکل بنده رو دارن درسایتهای انگلیسی مشکل رو پیدا کردم و با نصب این نرم افزار همه چیز اوکی میشه .*


سلام دوست گرامی من این مشکل خطای کد10 )usb device not recognised)رو با ویندوز7 32بیتی دارم البته من ماژول مبدل دارم که 4تاپورت داره اگه دوستی هست که درین مورد تجربه ای داره لطفا راهنمایی کنه همه کاری هم انجام شده

----------

